

Some notes on the Guardian Open Platform - simonw
http://simonwillison.net/2009/Mar/10/openplatform/

======
mtrichardson
For me, the data store is the more interesting bit.

edit: I should probably clarify why. While I'm a big fan of supporting
accessible content, providing what is essentially a public service for a large
number of statistics, especially when they're relevant to news stories, is
going to be awesome.

Ever see a chart somewhere and have more questions about the data? Hopefully
their data store will allow you to be able to answer those questions.

------
shafqat
Tried posting a comment on Simon's blog but it wasn't working. So here you go
Simon:

This is an amazing product - not just because of the technology, but the
implications for the future of news. In fact, I think this is much bigger than
the NYT API launch that some people are comparing it to. Just wanted to say
congratulations!

Some thoughts on my blog: <http://blog.newscred.com/?p=179>

~~~
danw
Advantages over the NYTimes article search api is The Guardian provides full
article text and allows you to use the content on your site/app alongside your
own advertising.

Disadvantage is it seems to have less structures metadata than the NYT (from
what I can see currently).

I'm looking forward to most newspapers having apis letting you correlate
coverage across multiple sources (hopefully with a consistent interface)

~~~
simonw
We have a nod towards a consistent interface in the Guardian API in that we
offer an Atom output format - it's pretty basic at the moment, but we're
looking for community feedback to help us make the Atom version really useful.

------
brandnewlow
Just applied for an API key. Any chance you can shepherd my application along
through the process?

Also, this is 100x more interesting than the NYTimes API, simply because I can
access full stories. And the lack of meta data is fine for the moment, so long
as there's some fairly accurate tagging system in place, which appears to be
the case.

------
greyman
Can someone clarify - does it mean that using the API I can get Guardian
content, like a whole article for example, show it on my website and display
my own ads around it? If so, that is quite a big step forward amounting to
copylefting their content.

~~~
simonw
It's not exactly copylefting - the T&Cs still won't let you modify the content
or redistribute it further - but yes, you are allowed to republish the article
body (although it's hard to do so at the moment due to the omission of
paragraph breaks, which we're working to fix).

If you just show our headlines, you won't be asked to display our ads. If you
opt to publish our article bodies we reserve the right to ask you to include
our ads some time in the future.

~~~
FiReaNG3L
What about the 24 hours rule? I don't see the point of publishing news for 24
hours - links to the article on our site after we remove it won't work, for
example. Are we supposed to query your API each day for each article or
something like that?

